# IS there no real repellent for squirrels?!



## kreemerz (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm really getting tired of toying with these things.... tearing my newly planted lawn....

Squirrels are pests... they're cute cockroaches, rats, ants, yellow jackets...

No more monkeying around with these things.


----------



## kreemerz (Apr 28, 2020)

wait, nobody has an issue with cats or squirrels on a lawn forum site?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I have issues with both, but my method of repellent is post-arrival with lead poisoning (tree rats only). If there are any true repellants, I would like to know about them too, I'm just not aware of any.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Saw a relative do this with great success. You won't eliminate them as others will eventually move in.

Put up some bird feeders about 6ft off the ground and put a 3ft tall log/stump under it with a pressure trap like a jaw spring trap. They jump on the log and it's game over.


----------



## revitup (Sep 19, 2020)

.177 lead. They were digging up and chewing through the drip irrigation lines in the mulched beds. Haven't seen one in awhile, guess word got around.


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

My wife has taken to a sling shot and paintballs.


----------



## kreemerz (Apr 28, 2020)

Yeah, I'm done being nice.
Mothballs seem to work so far.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Blood meal repels rodents and it a nitrogen source. Win-win!


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

We have lots of squirrels, in fact we rarely go outside without seeing or hearing a couple but they don't seem to do much damage to the yard. Recently one has taken a liking to one of our vehicles. I am not interested in killing them but am open to suggestions to keep them away from the car.

We have a 2000 Series 100 Land Cruiser as a 3rd car we park outside. Even though it is a 3rd car we love it and use it for towing, hauling, dogs, scuba diving, bike and kayak racks, snow and as a general use truck.

It recently had an alternator that went out and after getting that replaced started misfiring like crazy. After a $2,400 quote to replace all the coil packs and spark plugs, I did some research and replaced them myself.

In the meantime, while sitting idle for almost two months a squirrel took a liking to the engine bay. I couldn't understand how so many pinecones where getting under the hood and then caught a squirrel climbing up the wheel into the engine on my security camera. I am not excited about some rodent chewing up the wiring and hoses in my car.

Some research suggested I put a rag soaked in apple cider vinegar in a plastic bag poked with holes to discourage the squirrels and sprinkle some cayenne pepper around. It seems to be helping but I am worried my wife or I will forget the bags are there and drive off while they are still under the hood.

It's possible just driving the car once in a while will solve the problem but let me know what else we should consider.

Thanks.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

If you think squirrels are bad, just wait until you get skunks.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Since we've had a Yorkshire Terrier the numerous squirrels in the backyard who chewed at our outdoor furniture cushions rarely come down for fear of the 'squirrel enforcer'.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

****o1 said:


> If you think squirrels are bad, just wait until you get skunks.


Been there, done that with skunks in NJ that took up residence under my shed. The skunks were evicted by woodchucks the following year. The woodchucks smelled better, but they liked chewing on the shed.

The only rodents I have where I live now that come close to being pests are chipmunks, some of which are taken out by neighborhood cats.


----------



## nefariousmax (Aug 30, 2020)

The Ouell traps are excellent for squirrels and other critters.

Have also had good success with Havahart traps for groundhogs.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

nefariousmax said:


> The Ouell traps are excellent for squirrels and other critters.
> 
> Have also had good success with Havahart traps for groundhogs.


And what do you di with these animals once you trap them?


----------



## nefariousmax (Aug 30, 2020)

@Deadlawn - you need to take them a few miles away to release them, so that they don't come back to your property.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

nefariousmax said:


> @Deadlawn - you need to take them a few miles away to release them, so that they don't come back to your property.


I know a guy who caught about 30 squirrels and released them a few miles away and across a river. There were no squirrels for awhile, but within a year, the area re-populated to "normal".

I get a laugh at the thought that people who live in areas where animals are released are catching them and bringing them back.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Dunk bucket trap.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Movingshrub said:


> Dunk bucket trap.


Messy. I would rather dispose of dry mice than soaking wet mice.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Deadlawn said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Dunk bucket trap.
> ...


A shovel works wonders for disposal. Furthermore, you can get multiples at once. I got mice, chipmunks, and squirrels all in one session of setting the trap.


----------



## varmint65 (Feb 23, 2021)

I get rid of most of the squirrels in my yard with lead poisoning as described above. Thought about making a dunk trap from old trashcan and car battery to shock the heck out of em. Too many to trap and relocate into a deep puddle or down by (in) the creek. Neighbors are the tree hugging, pet lovin, animals are more important than human life types.

The problem is there are too many food sources in neighborhood, mostly oak trees laden with acorns and bird feeders that are kept full of seed. We have hawks, foxes, and the occasional coyote, but they prefer me to do the killing and they collect the corpses. Never ending battle, same as with the deer.

Will


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I thinned the herd last year with a pellet rifle. There were 4-6 at the feeder, now there are 1-2.


----------

